# Oakley US Standard Issue Goggles?



## joeynational (Feb 11, 2011)

Looking for set of goggles, I can buy from Oakley's military site usstandardissue.com they have a couple pairs of goggles I like, question is will they work with a FF helmet? Has anyone bought some of these for MTB'ing??

https://secure.usstandardissue.com/Product_Detail.cfm?id=15









https://secure.usstandardissue.com/Product_Detail.cfm?id=288


----------



## joeynational (Feb 11, 2011)

bumpity bump....no one??


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

not sure if anyone will give a review just because that is only military/ police issued (you need id to buy them)... I think the regular googles still have a high protection rating.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Dude, very few if any people are going to have reviews of SI goggles as it pertains to MTBing. 

Just get "normal" goggles that you can find reviews for, done by users who ride MTBs. 

That said, I've found all of their products to be excellent as it pertains to dust protection, visual clarity, etc. when getting out of a -60 or the like.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

joeynational said:


> bumpity bump....no one??


Unless you are :
Active Duty Military personnel
Military Reserve personnel
Sworn Federal & Local Law Enforcement Officers
Fire Department personnel
Emergency Medical Services (EMS) personnel
Military retirees that have Government or Military ID
Veterans with Military ID's (excludes employees of Veteran Affairs)
and have an ID that you can submit to them.
* Then your SOL*

When I was active duty I have used them for prescription Oakleys. That would also be the reason you don't even see the price.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

If you’ve read my posts and seen my pictures, you know I’m retired military, working as a civilian contractor onboard a USMC installation where I go out my office door to ride the jeep and tank trails daily. I’ve seen these goggles. Unless you have a large face and larger FF helmet, these would not be appropriate. The Oakley SI Assault A-Frame goggle (one-size designed to be worn with Kevlar helmet) would be more suitable; however, I believe (and own) the ESS brand. They are just as durable, come in clear lens (the woods get dark fast), fit nicely, and are much cheaper. Hope this helps.


----------



## joeynational (Feb 11, 2011)

Sarguy said:


> If you've read my posts and seen my pictures, you know I'm retired military, working as a civilian contractor onboard a USMC installation where I go out my office door to ride the jeep and tank trails daily. I've seen these goggles. Unless you have a large face and larger FF helmet, these would not be appropriate. The Oakley SI Assault A-Frame goggle (one-size designed to be worn with Kevlar helmet) would be more suitable; however, I believe (and own) the ESS brand. They are just as durable, come in clear lens (the woods get dark fast), fit nicely, and are much cheaper. Hope this helps.


yes sir! Thank you!! I knew at least someone on here had experience, if not directly with mtb'ing..

What base are you on?? I used to be a Pendleton, so I know there is TONS of trail!!


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm at Quantico now. Both mainside and Camp Barrett have miles of double and single track. Including some bike only trails. Yup, I did time at CP, but didn't have a bike back then. Too busy on deployments. I use to run the trails. Nice area if you like Calif and like to surf. You can thank the Marine Corps for many miles of pristine undeveloped coast line. The best thing about where I'm at now is I can ride no matter what the conditions are. So I've become a mud/snow/serious dirt mtbr. The trails out in local Fredericksburg and other nearby spots will close when they get muddy. Nothing wrong with that. But with the Marines, you can continue to ride the jeep and tank trails. No excuse for not going out every day!
Semper Fi.


----------



## joeynational (Feb 11, 2011)

Sarguy said:


> I'm at Quantico now. Both mainside and Camp Barrett have miles of double and single track. Including some bike only trails. Yup, I did time at CP, but didn't have a bike back then. Too busy on deployments. I use to run the trails. Nice area if you like Calif and like to surf. You can thank the Marine Corps for many miles of pristine undeveloped coast line. The best thing about where I'm at now is I can ride no matter what the conditions are. So I've become a mud/snow/serious dirt mtbr. The trails out in local Fredericksburg and other nearby spots will close when they get muddy. Nothing wrong with that. But with the Marines, you can continue to ride the jeep and tank trails. No excuse for not going out every day!
> Semper Fi.


Awesome!! I hear you on deployments, haha...Thank you for your service, from one Marine to another! OohRahh!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wiley X | Tactical Goggles - Spear

No military ID required.


----------



## joeynational (Feb 11, 2011)

^^Dang those are pricey, the Oakley ones i posted are $15 and $24


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

joeynational said:


> ^^Dang those are pricey, the Oakley ones i posted are $15 and $24


I just noticed that you *can* buy from them. Sorry if I sounded dick. Kill, motivate, death and destruction. YUT.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Could get by with cheaper ones if you are not going downhill in a hailstorm or expecting an ambush.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hutch3637 said:


> I just noticed that you *can* buy from them. Sorry if I sounded dick. Kill, motivate, death and destruction. YUT.


No problem at all. Are the Oakleys really that inexpensive? I can't believe they make anything that cheap.. That's why I didn't think the price on the Wileys was so nuts.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Sarguy said:


> Could get by with cheaper ones if you are not going downhill in a hailstorm or expecting an ambush.


You make an excellent point. I spend a lot of money on prescription glasses, sunglasses and safety glasses, so the fact that I can get those Spears in prescription, I would want them to be the highest quality possible. I figure if it's good enough for the military, it should be good enough for whatever I'm gonna throw at it.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

NYrr496 said:


> I would want them to be the highest quality possible. I figure if it's good enough for the military, it should be good enough for whatever I'm gonna throw at it.


Mil-spec any lens are made so that if they are pitted with debris you don't lose an eye. I forget the rating they need to be to meet the requirement but, maybe someone will help out. For sure though it's more durable then regular lenses.


----------

